# Can't connect to Kies via USB



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

I can connect to Kies over WiFi, but the functionality is a bit more limited. I'd like to connect via USB, if I can.

Does anybody know for sure if Kies blocks you if you're rooted (I am).

I tried using OTA Root Keeper to temporarily unroot, but I still couldn't connect.

Any ideas?

AzJazz


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Any reason you're using Kies over Odin? Just curious as I've never used Kies before.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Kies is for getting pictures and videos, etc on and off your phone via a web page on your PC.
Odin is for flashing rom/partition files to your phone.

i have used kies with wifi (i am rooted) and it works fine. I have not tried it with usb or bluetooth


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

dvader said:


> Kies is for getting pictures and videos, etc on and off your phone via a web page on your PC.
> Odin is for flashing rom/partition files to your phone.
> 
> i have used kies with wifi (i am rooted) and it works fine. I have not tried it with usb or bluetooth


I've always read things about Kies and system updates, so I thought it was an Odin replacement. Thanks for the correction! 

Personally, I use AirDroid to wireless transfer files. I had problems earlier with not being able to connect to my phone via USB but AirDroid made it all better.

Sorry I can't help with Kies, though. Good luck!!!


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Also, I think there is better connectivity to MS Outlook through the USB Kies.


----------

